
Show HN: A super simple webcrawler framework written in Python - iamspoilt
https://github.com/mrafayaleem/simple-crawler
======
brudgers
I am curious if it is in production at dubizzle and if so, how it is deployed.

~~~
iamspoilt
This is in no way related to dubizzle. Just a personal free time
experimentation. The first url that came to my mind was dubizzle so I put it
there.

